# evocam  intgration dans un site web + iweb



## J_K (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour! 

Après plusieurs recherches infructueuses sur les forums, je me réduis à poser la question.

Donc, comment faire pour rendre accessible ce que voit la iSight sur un site web, via Evocam? :love: 

Pour info, j'ai réussi à publier l'image prise dès que le senseur capte un mouvement, et la vidéo en direct aussi, mais la vidéo est accessible uniquement lorsque je suis sur un ordinateur du même réseau que le PowerBook avec la iSight. 

Voilà, j'espère ne pas être trop confus...
D'avance merci de votre aide!


----------



## J_K (7 Décembre 2005)

Oops! :love:

J'ai oublié de préciser l'adresse de mon site: voilà qui est fait!

Et préciser aussi que Evocam a créé le serveur web suivant: http://10.0.1.3:8080/webcam.html

Je suppose que le problème doit venir du fait que l'IP est une IP interne à mon réseau, la grande question est comment la rendre externe de telle sorte que Evocam la comprenne?  Ou alors que le port 8080 est fermé, je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir! 
Pour la petite histoire, j'utilise une connexion via le Câble, et le réseau est fait de deux borne AirPort Express, en WDS pour étendre la portée.

J'ai regardé ce point sur les forums, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la marche à suivre, quelqu'un sait expliquer ceci en langage profane? :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2005)

En effet le problème vient du fait que tu utilise une IP qui n'est valable que sur ton réseau local. Il faut que tu configure ton routeur (généralement ça se fait _via_ une interface web, voir le manuel) afin qu'il renvoie un certain port (prends en un pas trop commun pour éviter les problèmes) vers le Powerbook. Par exemple renvoyer le port 12345 vers 10.0.1.3:8080.
Ensuite tu pourras accéder depuis l'extérieur aux images de ta webcam en tapant IP:12345 ou IP est l'IP de ton routeur sur Internet (que tu peux obtenir avec whatismyip). Si ton IP (celle sur le net) change souvent, le plus simple sera en plus d'utiliser un service du style no-ip ou dnsalias.


----------



## J_K (7 Décembre 2005)

Je configure comment mon routeur?? 

Je t'ai  dit, juste avant mon airport express j'ai un modem câble dans lequel je n'ai pas du tout accès à la config.

Donc l'airport express fait office de routeur, je dois, lui faire un mappage de port, dans ce cas?


----------



## frantz (13 Janvier 2006)

Bah, moi, j'ai tout fait bien comme il faut (j'ai l'iSight) selon http://www.osxfacile.com/evocam.html , mais l'image sur le serveur apparaît comme... lien brisé (pas de photo) !

Mon site ne contient que webcam.html, faut-il donc autre chose ? 

Je suis vert !


----------



## ktodik (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

j ai bien configurer evocam comme ce site ( http://www.osxfacile.com/evocam.htmlhttp://www.osxfacile.com/evocam.html ) me la expliqué.

Le probleme   c que lorsque je je souhaite regarder les images que diffuse ma webcam sur le net, la page explorer ne se reactualise pas toute seul.

Pourtant j ai bien modifier la page html et je l ai bien uploadé.

Qui a eu le meme probleme?? et qui a une info

Merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2007)

Je déterre car j'ai le même problème que ci-dessus. 

Voilà ce qu'affiche ma page perso : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pas d'image de webcam.

Pourtant ma page est raffraichie toute les 5 sec et evocam upload une image toute les 5 sec également. J'ai suivi la procédure décrite sur OS X Facile et là..... je vois pas.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (14 Mai 2007)

J'essaie aussi, mais rien à faire

Une idéee serrait la bienvenue


----------



## overlooser (12 Octobre 2007)

Perso, j'ai réussi à le faire

Il faut créer un dossier sur ton server avec le fichier webcam.html à l'intérieur et un autre avec le même fichier webcam.html mais à l'extérieur du dossier.


----------



## overlooser (12 Octobre 2007)

chez moi ça marche très bien pour le rafraichissement


----------



## overlooser (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai résussi à mettre en ligne ma webcam (avec evocam) sur mon serveur et ça fonctionne très bien.

Mais je n'arrive pas à l'intégré à Iweb afin d'avoir une page personnalisée.

voici le lien pour la webcam http://www.lachose.org/webcam/webcam.html 

mais lorsque je veux intégrer un fragment html sur ma page iweb, il me marque l'adresse ci dessus, mais n'affiche pas l'image.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j&#8217;ai regroup&#233; les fils r&#233;cents concernant *evocam* ici. Cela facilitera les recherches par la suite.

bonne continuation


----------



## monvilain (14 Mai 2010)

Evocam et iWeb, le tutoriel


----------

